# Guys, what type of man he is? URGENT...



## sungod (Feb 23, 2014)

I know this man. He is my friend but I just cannot understand him.
He is 29 years old. Reasonably good looking. 
He was an engineer before and has completed his engineering. But now he acts in theatres and shows as an actor. 
He is from a very small village and comes from a poor family. Though now he earns by himself.

He is a very different kind of person. He has worked in so many shows with so many beautiful females- co actresses working as his on-screen wife/girlfriend but he never got involved with them romantically. He focusses on his career a lot.

He just does not get affected or budged by beautiful women. He is extremely professional and though he is friendly with his male co stars, he keeps less contact with the females. He does appreciate beautiful women though. Like he follows a porn star turned actress in Indian film industry on Instagram.

He is more intellectual. Likes to read books, concentrate on his work and improving himself and likes to read and stay updated with the news. He even reads spiritual books.
He is also of reserved and serious nature. even on sets, sometimes I have seen him all by himself, immersed in his own world and reasonably quiet. 
Sometimes he likes to have fun. But he seldom looks truly happy or free. has a few friends but says he likes to stay indoors, at home and sometimes meets his friends.

He has no mother. His mother died many years ago. He has a father and an older sister who is married and has a child. 

I am sure he is not the type to fall for a girl solely on her looks or personality. He is nice towards women. He treats them well and is friendly towards them but not really moved by their flirting or looks. 
A reporter from Indonesia was repeatedly hitting on him and flirting with him while interviewing him but all he was doing was smiling and answering her questions. 
She even kissed him twice on both of his cheeks. Later she said she loves him in a joking sort of way and he was blushing and smiling but did not do anything more than just talk and laugh.
She kept placing her hands on his legs and initially he moved back against the wall but later when she did it again, he did not flinch guess he was already by the wall.

He seems pretty shy and less experienced in terms of getting girls even though he has been surrounded by pretty co actresses.

He cares a lot about his fans. He talks to them as if he is their friend and not an actor. I have seen girls showing each other screen-shots of their conversation with him and he sounds so humble and like a friend. Nothing flirty or raunchy. Just talks about his work or if there is something related to his fan-pages or his fans asking him questions.

I have noticed he seems to have a dual personality. On one side he seems simple and humble but the other side, he is always wearing these stylish aviators. He even shows off a little bit of chest by unbuttoning his button down shirts. And he posts pictures of himself from his professional shoots or just normal pictures.

What type of person is he?


----------



## alphaomega (Nov 7, 2010)

Not sure what you want to know....

He's a guy. Confident in his own skin. Knows what he wants.

Why do you ask?


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Are you trying to find out if he's gay or if he's into women?

You sound as if you're attracted to him but are afraid to tell him in fear of rejection.

If you are friends with him, why not ask him out ?


----------



## sungod (Feb 23, 2014)

Caribbean Man said:


> Are you trying to find out if he's gay or if he's into women?
> 
> You sound as if you're attracted to him but are afraid to tell him in fear of rejection.
> 
> If you are friends with him, why not ask him out ?


I just want to know what type of person he is. Je is not gay.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Philat (Sep 12, 2013)

Define "type of man." What are the parameters?


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Sounds like a more serious spiritual man who has not found the women who stops him in his tracks..if you know he is seriously not gay...He is not a game player and wants more than a fling and some flirtation...sounds like he has his pick of women but doesn't want to lead anyone on.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

My gut tells me he is a very confident, gay man who handles himself very well. If you say he is not, then ask him out. Spend some time with him.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Here we go again...

C


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

She's baaaaaack....


----------



## DoF (Mar 27, 2014)

My memory is poor, but I know I read this before.


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

OP, I'm assuming this is the same guy you posted a picture of a while back. If you like him ask him out already. Once you get to know him better you'll know what kind of man he is.

With that said I did see the photos. My gaydar is actually pretty good for a straight guy. I do think its quite possible that he is gay. NTTIAWWT.


----------



## sungod (Feb 23, 2014)

ReformedHubby said:


> OP, I'm assuming this is the same guy you posted a picture of a while back. If you like him ask him out already. Once you get to know him better you'll know what kind of man he is.
> 
> With that said I did see the photos. My gaydar is actually pretty good for a straight guy. I do think its quite possible that he is gay. NTTIAWWT.



Its not that guy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

sungod said:


> Its not that guy.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Even if it ain't the same guy my advice about asking him out to find out more for yourself is still pretty good. Maybe you guys will hit it off. Then you can return to TAM......after you're married.


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

Can't help at all until I know

Exactly how small is his home village?

With that information I am sure I could write up a thorough psychological profile.


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

I'm more curious what kind of person you are sungod.

And why you care what kind of guy this is.


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

Assuming he's not gay:

He sounds like inside he is a pretty shy and self deprecating person. He came from humble roots, probably was told he was unimportant as a child, and grew to believe it.

He pushed himself above it all by acting out a facade. He's been acting for years. Like an engineer should behave, like a professional should behave. Acting has taken him over. 

Inside, why should anyone care about him? He's the same poor kid he always was. What woman would truly want me? He's channeled so much energy into his persona, some of his other drives may have diminished. Sex drive, money drive, etc.

Maybe?


----------



## hookares (Dec 7, 2011)

This thread is headed for the scrap heap. 
The guy has obvious problems and spends
all of his time trying to gain approval with others
without revealing his issues.


----------



## sungod (Feb 23, 2014)

Middle of Everything said:


> Can't help at all until I know
> 
> Exactly how small is his home village?
> 
> With that information I am sure I could write up a thorough psychological profile.


Its pretty small. Rural kind of. Please give his psychological output.
Does his mothers death have some kind of influence because he lost his mom several years ago in his early twenties.

And he is seldom happy. He does smie and sometimes seems happy but he is mostly quiet and grim.

He did not celebrate festival with us as well when all of us were celebrating. He even said he wants nothing or craves nothing in life and no place in the world is his favourite destination.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sungod (Feb 23, 2014)

sungod said:


> Its pretty small. Rural kind of. Please give his psychological output.
> Does his mothers death have some kind of influence because he lost his mom several years ago in his early twenties. And he told me he cant say how much he misses his mother
> 
> And he is seldom happy. He does smie and sometimes seems happy but he is mostly quiet and grim.
> ...


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## coffee4me (Feb 6, 2013)

I'm still trying to figure out why the thread is marked URGENT.

Is something going to happen if you don't figure out this man?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

sungod said:


> Its pretty small. Rural kind of. Please give his psychological output.
> Does his mothers death have some kind of influence because he lost his mom several years ago in his early twenties.
> 
> And he is seldom happy. He does smie and sometimes seems happy but he is mostly quiet and grim.
> ...


He sounds depressed from that last sentence. 

It sounds like he feels nothing. 

Or he's putting on an act and not letting anyone or anything near him.

He's not someone to go out with or marry. Do you want someone who feels nothing? I doubt it.


----------



## sungod (Feb 23, 2014)

EleGirl said:


> He sounds depressed from that last sentence.
> 
> It sounds like he feels nothing.
> 
> ...


I also felt that he has some problem. He has two sides to himself. One which is nice and trying to look happy and stylish in front of his fans and cares about his career and the job given to him and the other is the real self who says such things.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sungod (Feb 23, 2014)

With girls, he is friendly and smiling and does like getting compliments and attenntion but does not date . 

maybe because he seems more intelligent type. interested in books,.news, general awareness and the girls who gaga over him are only interested in his looks or flirt with him.

He also seems pretty shy towards them. Inexperienced in the dating game as well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

How do you know that he is not gay?


----------



## sungod (Feb 23, 2014)

EleGirl said:


> How do you know that he is not gay?


He appreciates beautiful women and he follows Pornstar turned actress on Instagram who is very pretty
He had a girlfriend in college.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

How long ago was it that he had a girlfriend in college?


----------



## sungod (Feb 23, 2014)

EleGirl said:


> How long ago was it that he had a girlfriend in college?


9 years ago.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

A man who has not dated any women for 9 years? 

Just let this guy go. There is something there that is not right.


----------



## sungod (Feb 23, 2014)

EleGirl said:


> A man who has not dated any women for 9 years?
> 
> Just let this guy go. There is something there that is not right.


I havent asked him if he had any girlfriend in between these 9 years but I did hear a few things of him when he was doing his 1st show in 2008 and a girl who was his co actor was apparently very smitten by him and he was liking it it a lot too. I dont know if they dated but she was definetly crazy over him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

sungod said:


> I havent asked him if he had any girlfriend in between these 9 years but I did hear a few things of him when he was doing his 1st show in 2008 and a girl who was his co actor was apparently very smitten by him and he was liking it it a lot too. I dont know if they dated but she was definetly crazy over him.


Her being crazy about him says nothing about him.

If you have to come on here and ask what to think about him, then there is a problem. You are asking because your intuition has picked up on a problem. You don't quite know what that problem is, but you intuition is telling you to be careful, he's not good for you.

Listen your intuition. 70% of human communication is non-verbal.. it's body language and facial expression.


----------



## sungod (Feb 23, 2014)

EleGirl said:


> Her being crazy about him says nothing about him.
> 
> If you have to come on here and ask what to think about him, then there is a problem. You are asking because your intuition has picked up on a problem. You don't quite know what that problem is, but you intuition is telling you to be careful, he's not good for you.
> 
> Listen your intuition. 70% of human communication is non-verbal.. it's body language and facial expression.



What is your opinion on him? like what kind of person he appears as?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## johny1989 (May 21, 2014)

How can I say that what kind of man he is. you know him better because in this post you described him very nicely..


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

sungod said:


> I also felt that he has some problem. He has two sides to himself. One which is nice and trying to look happy and stylish in front of his fans and cares about his career and the job given to him and the other is the real self who says such things.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Serial Killer


----------



## sungod (Feb 23, 2014)

Middle of Everything said:


> Serial Killer


What are you saying?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

sungod said:


> What are you saying?


The answer "serial killer" is a joke.

I believe that the point that poster is trying to make is that your question here is absurd. No one on this forum can tell you what type of man he is. So the poster just posted something silly.... in response to your silly question.

I'm sorry to say but your question is silly because you have only the most superficial information about this this. How can any of us know what kind of man he is?

The only thing we can tell is that you are struggling with something about him. It seems that your intuition that there is something not quite right. So listen to your intuition.


----------



## FormerSelf (Apr 21, 2013)

Is this a person you know, or is he a famous personality that you wish to stalk??


----------



## Horsa (Jun 27, 2012)

What is going on between you and him? Limerence or unrequitted love? 
Who is he really? Is he your friend? What you' ve told about him could be from news and gossips column you read in the papers, magazines.
You knew him better than us, so you could answer the question yourself.
Asking question like this and hope someone will answer it for you was simply childish.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

How many times are you going to make at thread about this? Truly.


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

sungod said:


> I havent asked him if he had any girlfriend in between these 9 years but I did hear a few things of him when he was doing his 1st show in 2008 and a girl who was his co actor was apparently very smitten by him and he was liking it it a lot too. I dont know if they dated but she was definetly crazy over him.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Listen.

99% chance he's either gay, asexual, or banging like a dozen chicks on the side with no need to be in a relationship.

When I wasn't in a LTR that's what I was doing... why settle for mediocre when you can just move on to the next one?


----------



## NotLikeYou (Aug 30, 2011)

Sunbob- The man you have described is actually an "Omicron."

"Alpha" males are handsome charismatic leader-types of guys.

"Beta" males are solid dependable guys who don't get laid as much as Alphas but are actually better choices as husbands than Alphas are.

"Gammas" are Momma's boys who never get laid period.

"Omicrons....." Well, Omicrons have all the features you have described in this guy. They typically follow one or more porn stars on Instagram, and had one or more girlfriends in college, but have been out of college for at least 8 years. They usually have technical degrees, but don't use those degrees, preferring to earn their living doing something "softer," like theater, ballet, or illegal underground street fighting. They often attract shy women who obsess over exactly what kind of man they are.

Note that Omicrons differ in important ways from "Zetas," who typically follow MALE porn stars, and only on Facebook.

"Mus" (pronounced "muse") usually have liberal arts degrees but make their living doing hard science and engineering work.

"Sigma" males deviate by one or more standard deviations from "the norm."

"Kappa" "Alphas" usually join fraternities when they are in college, and almost always end up with genital herpes, and a confederate flag tattoo on their butt cheeks.

I hope this helps clear things up.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Wait, is he a former pro wrestler? Do you have a makeup business you're trying to start? The "tone" of your thread seems.....familiar.


----------



## Omar174 (Mar 12, 2014)

sungod said:


> What is your opinion on him? like what kind of person he appears as?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Gayer then a pink tank top.


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

NotLikeYou said:


> Sunbob- The man you have described is actually an "Omicron."
> 
> "Alpha" males are handsome charismatic leader-types of guys.
> 
> ...


Most hilarious post I've read in a while.


----------

